# You know you're a SS geek when :



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Your first 6' shipment of TB Gold arrives in the mail and you had to open it up and pull on it a few times. :woot:

( feel free to jump in)


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

You make the mail man double check for your package!


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

When your wife can collect 4 shooters from any one room in the house. She piles them on my pillow when she tidies up!!


----------



## flippinfool (Aug 22, 2014)

You're always walking around looking down trying to find round rocks for ammo.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

When every tree you see becomes a potential fork source.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

When you wake up in the morning, go to the window and watch the rain and wind outside, and say to yourself: "Nah ...it's going to be a nice slingshot shooting day after all!!"

Cheers ...Q


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Constantly thinking of targets to improve my accuracy. So far the cards are working.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

Henry in Panama said:


> When every tree you see becomes a potential fork source.


Amen!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

...you display symptoms of ptsd at the mere sight of a pickle...


----------



## Urban Fisher (Aug 13, 2014)

When you buy your dish washer soap or laundry detergent not based on brand or price...more because you like the color of the container and can't wait to melt it into a slingshot.


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

you sit down on the chair in the restaurant where you took your wife for dinner and some 4-5 marbles get out of your pocket and fall down on the tiled floor and bounce up and down loudly, totaly out of rhythm, and everybody looks at you two and your wife pretends she's not there and you explain to the nearest tables that these are intended to be a present to some kids in the family...


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

jazz said:


> you sit down on the chair in the restaurant where you took your wife for dinner and some 4-5 marbles get out of your pocket and fall down on the tiled floor and bounce up and down loudly, totaly out of rhythm, and everybody looks at you two and your wife pretends she's not there and you explain to the nearest tables that these are intended to be a present to some kids in the family...


LOL LOL LOL. I HAVE DONE THIS!!!


----------



## Craftsman (Sep 17, 2014)

The neighbors no longer call the cops when you're practicing

You constantly estimate the range to everything

Your house is on fire and you'rer torn between your slingshots, or your wife

Your voice-mail says, "Slingshots are my game, when I return I'll get to you, just leave your phone number and name!"

You keep a "Slingshot rack" rather than a "rifle rack" in the rear window of your pickup

If the "wall paper" on your computer is a hunting scene and your cursor is a sight

When doing the bills and you need a catagory for "Slingshot" expenses


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

jazz said:


> you sit down on the chair in the restaurant where you took your wife for dinner and some 4-5 marbles get out of your pocket and fall down on the tiled floor and bounce up and down loudly, totaly out of rhythm, and everybody looks at you two and your wife pretends she's not there and you explain to the nearest tables that these are intended to be a present to some kids in the family...


LOL!!!! Been almost there! 

Cheers ...Q


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

When The Smell Of Dessert Beings Theraband To Mind Rather Than Cake.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

When you get a slingshot tattoo. (I don't have one yet, but it will happen)


----------



## you'llshootyereyeout (Apr 5, 2014)

Urban Fisher said:


> When you buy your dish washer soap or laundry detergent not based on brand or price...more because you like the color of the container and can't wait to melt it into a slingshot.


Haha! I did this today at the store. I tried to explain to my wife that she needed an $18 dollar bottle of organic shampoo because that shade of olive drab green was bout impossible to come by. Guess I'll keep looking.


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

When you walk in to dollar general and they say its marbel day.


----------



## Nicholson (Sep 25, 2012)

when your dog fetches the ammo you shoot and happily brings it back to you


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

when your phone doesn't respond to your thumb as well anymore bc of the callous on your thumbtip

when you have a slingshot with you at all times, even though all you're doing is driving to work and back without any possible opportunity to shoot

when you buy random materials you might be able to use someday to make a slingshot, and get really excited when they show up

when you can spend hours driving in silence thinking up new jigs for building your next shooter


----------



## Drhanson (Jul 2, 2014)

When you go out to buy a pair of shoes and find yourself talking to the sales lady about slingshots and come to find out she also shoots.


----------



## kwinpr (Sep 25, 2014)

When you spend your free time on a federal holiday reading posts about, "you know you're a ss geek when.... " on the slingshotforum


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

When you get some new alum frames in the mail and pocket it to take to work just so you can hold it and listen to the clinking sound they make in your pocket. So happy!!


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

ghost0311/8541 said:


> When you walk in to dollar general and they say its marbel day.


Hahaha ... this is a good one. They know me at the dollar store for this reason. Same with Michaels.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

PorkChopSling said:


> When you get some new alum frames in the mail and pocket it to take to work just so you can hold it and listen to the clinking sound they make in your pocket. So happy!!


Hehehe! Spot-on! Happened to me when I receaved my dankung axe!


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

When your little kids think that your work at the office is all about slingshots!


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

When you get tempted to write on the "interests" section of your CV/ resume: Slingshot shooting!!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

You get a legit knot in your stomach at the thought of losing one.


----------



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

When your friend asks you whats your favoriate band and you say #107.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

When you sleep with your slingshot right under your pillow. Yes, I confess! When I got my first commercial slingshot (Wham-o 1963)-after saving all my pennies for many months and begging Dad for it,this precious gem was tucked safely under my pillow every night! It was also polished every morning! Talk about sickness! I no longer have this particular affliction but when I do get a special slingshot nowadays, I think back when I did and it gives me a chuckle!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

When an old natural is positioned in the bathroom holding two rolls of toilet paper ;-)

wll


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Ha!! When you get a new shooter and take it to work in your lunch bag, though you know dam well you're not gonna have a chance to use it!!


----------



## DougDynasty (Jul 8, 2013)

Y'all r cracking me up . And Mr. FlatBand I sleep with slingshots all the time. It may sound crazy to everybody else but not me bud


----------



## Susi (Mar 3, 2013)

When you hang one on your Christmas tree.

When your wife is jealous at your fondling your latest SS instead of her and says so.

When you get up when you have guests, and say, "please excuse me, I'll be right back" and go outside and shot 30 rds.

When you go to a wedding in your suit and pack a small SS somewhere on your person with 20 rds of ammo just in case.

When the glove boxes in all your vehicles have at least one SS in them with at least 50rds of ammo.

When you check into SSF at least fouir times a day and the first time is before breakfast or coffee or DURING.

When you think up real life items to post on why you are a slingshot geek

When you pass through the paint department of a hardware store and think, "would that stuff work on a slingshot?"

When you go by a carpenter's shop, stop, even tho wife whines and ask the owner if he has any wood scraps.

When most of the dust and refuse in your shop is from making or modifying sling shots.

When friends save bottle caps for you to make into SSs. I stopped making HDPE and sho' nuff' friends emerge from no where with a bag of bottle caps. Now, what will I do with gazillions of them?

When your china cabinet has at least two SSs you made on display (yes mine does)

When you see a cool color plastic article in someone's gargage, stop the car, get out and retrieve that plastic...amidst whine from wife saying "You root through garbage like a dog" and it doesn't matter to you at all. If wife knows the people who have the garbage, she slumps in the seat out of sight THEN when the coast is clear, gets on your butt for being a garbage picker. AND it doesn't matter to you.

When you shoot at least 1000 rds a week. And out of at least six sling shots.

All of the above are me. Pure unadulterated me. Terrorists can raise cane in the holy land. Sir Hillary can run for presidink. The water project can be out of water. And I'm out of eggs. None of this matters as much as "Do I have enough ammo cast up for this month?"

chuck

WWhen​


----------



## POI (Dec 5, 2014)

...when you get a lil teary reading about someones fork break.


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Susi said:


> When you hang one on your Christmas tree.
> 
> When your wife is jealous at your fondling your latest SS instead of her and says so.
> 
> ...


OMG, that's beautiful man, I love it ;- )

wll


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

When you can drive by a pile of trash or cut brush at 30 mph and assess whether it has usable material.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

PorkChopSling said:


> When you get some new alum frames in the mail and pocket it to take to work just so you can hold it and listen to the clinking sound they make in your pocket. So happy!!


i carry my favorites places NO SHOOTING is ever gonna happen. Just cause.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

in conversation with females, they dont know what to think when you say, "Hey, wanna see me picklefork!?"


----------



## flippinout (Jul 16, 2010)

stinger said:


> jazz said:
> 
> 
> > you sit down on the chair in the restaurant where you took your wife for dinner and some 4-5 marbles get out of your pocket and fall down on the tiled floor and bounce up and down loudly, totaly out of rhythm, and everybody looks at you two and your wife pretends she's not there and you explain to the nearest tables that these are intended to be a present to some kids in the family...
> ...


More than once!


----------



## newbslingshotter (Apr 7, 2014)

When people you met once know automatically that you have a ss on you on sight and ask to see it just ONE more time?


----------

